# 9 year old daughters Twilight Bday Cake!



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

My 9 year old loves Edward and Bella! I won't let her read the books but she saw the first movie and is addicted. She wanted a twilight theme bday cake and a girlfriend of mine made one for her. I think it turned out awesome! Had to show pics of it. I took pictures on my seat of my car as soon as I got it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's an amazing cake! I'm sure she'll have a great bday.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that's one AWESOME cake!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's freaking awesome! beautiful cake! i to am obsessed with the series!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow looks like you could just pick it up and read it. Nice looking cake. Hope it tasted as good as it looks:xbones:. Or did you not eat it just saved it LOL


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

There were 12 little girls screaming to have a piece, They all wanted the apple. The cake was a vanilla with almond hint in it. It was amazing. Wish I could have kept it but it was gone in 2 hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your friend did a fantastic job on that cake!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha wow it is an amazing cake, but I'm not gonna lie, I think the series is crap  Vampires that walk in the daylight....and sparkle? Please....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow, that is so cool!! A talented friend you've got, how long did it take for her to make it?

Also, I quite like the series, though I agree it is very corny.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, your friend certainly has some serious skills!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great cake, hope your daughter and all the screaming girls enjoyed it


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow!! When I first saw the pix, I wondered where the cake was, all I saw was a book and a chess board...lol!! Very well done cake!! Hope they had a blast!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That is amazing work. I had to look twice before I realized the apple was cake as well.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is great Erin, I loved it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. It is amazing what they can copy and put on a cake now.
The apple really looks good. I bet your daughter was thrilled and didn't want to cut it.

I did one with a photo of my parents for their anniversary. I had no clue that was possible.


----------

